# Nevada na Nogueira – 4 de Fevereiro de 2008



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 11:43)

A Serra da Nogueira esta manhã.

Mais sincelo que neve.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 11:48)

Excelentes fotos Dan 

Para próxima quando isso acontecer telefona-me  que eu tambem quero ver isso com os meus olhos deve ser espetacular a sensação frio entao ui  espetacular


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 12:17)

Óptimas fotos Dan! 
Eu que sou um incondicional adepto do sincelo agradeço e fico sempre a "babar" ao olhar para fotos desse calibre! OBRIGADO 
Não conheço a Serra da Nogueira  mas desde que aderi aqui ao fórum que tomei conhecimento através das vossas fotos e vídeos dessa bela serra. Existem por ai aldeias? A que altitude se situam?


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 13:32)

Sim, existem várias aldeias à volta da serra. A aldeia de Nogueira, aqui muito perto de Bragança, com uma altitude próxima a 800 metros. Mais algumas com altitudes de 900 metros e até uma aos 1000 metros.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2008 às 13:50)

Excelentes fotos Dan! Parabens!
Cenários lindos...
Que inveja...


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 14:35)

boas fotos


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Fev 2008 às 15:11)

Fotos 5 *****


----------

